# Help me price a 1995 Cannondale T400



## deburn (May 1, 2008)

Hi, I picked up a 1995 C’dale T400 from CL recently! Unfortunately it’s too big for me and I’ve decided to sell it. 

It’s a lovely red color in mint condition. I’ve seen prices online ranging from $350.00 to $750.00. what’s a reasonable price to ask/expect for a quick sale on CL?

Here's what I could make out from looking at the bike (going from rear to front - please forgive and correct my incorrect terminology):

23”/58.4 cms
Nimbus EX 700 x 32 tires
Sun L18 wheels
Sovus hubs
Front and Rear der - Shimano RSX 100
21 speed
The brake pads are Shimano & the thingy that the pads are attached to are Altus SLR
crankset - RSX
Sticker on frame says it's handmade in the US!
Dia Comp brakes
Brevettato handlebar AE 2093
American Classic seatpost
Velo saddle

Thanks!


----------



## jimbonnet (May 9, 2005)

check ebay for finished auctions. thats the best way IMHO


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

That thing looks incredibly clean for that age of bike! It should bring a good price. Why not just list it on ebay? Your potential audience will be 1000 times that of CL, and the more potential buyers, the higher the price it will bring. If you don't want the hassle of boxing and shipping it, just contact a local bike shop. Many of them will handle the boxing up and may even ship it for you, for a reasonable fee. They throw away bike boxes every day after all.


----------



## deburn (May 1, 2008)

Thanks guys. Jimbonnet I did look on eBay but could not find anything on T400's or similar.

cyclust, I've never sold anything on eBay so I dont have any ratings and I think that will make it difficult to sell because buyers wont trust me. Is that true?


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Yes, without any ratings; your bike will not sell for as good of a price. Still ebay is the best option. Try to find a friend who deals with ebay, we are everywhere. I have sold good condition 1996's _ R-800's _for 600 to 700 dollars. I know that yours is a touring bike, but it looks to be in very good condition!


----------



## deburn (May 1, 2008)

Thanks Hooben, eBay it is then! I dont know anyone who deals on eBay, so I'll take my chances! Figure I have to start at some point!


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

If you get set up on ebay and offer to take paypal as a payment method, then people will feel better about your rookie status, as paypal offers protection to the buyer. Be honest in your listing and tell them you are new to ebay and are just trying to sell the bike. Possibly list a phone number they can call and speak to you about the sale. Or, if you are not in a big hurry to sell it, sell a few small items first, so at least you will ahve a few satisfied customers. But the most important thing to do for an ebay sale is to use plenty of clear, up close photos of the item. That will always help bring top dollar. As someone who looks for bikes to resell, I look for bikes with lousy pics. Those are the ones that I get the best deals on. Another tip is to start your auction low. I always start mine at $1. Don't worry. If it is a good clean bike, as yours is, and you write agood ad with good pics, it ain't gonna sell for a buck. It will bring a decent price. Good luck!


----------

